# LINE TWIST



## San Dimas (May 23, 2014)

Hello everyone;
Just got back from the Sierra Nevada mountains trout fishing. When trolling I got more line twist then I have ever had. Was using Thomas Bouyants and spinners. Tried no swivel, with swivel, nothing stopped it. 6lb mono line. I think I spooled the line on correctly. Please help!


----------



## stevesecotec02 (May 23, 2014)

I know you said 6lb mono but what kind? While I have never trolled for trout I do troll for striper and musky and some brands of mono are much more stiff than others and will twist easy. I have used many over the years but now the only mono I use is Mccoys mean green and it is superb in the sizes I use 8,12,15,and 17lb.


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2014)

I would let all the line out (With nothing tied on) off the back of the boat, then reel it in, then use a barrel swivel. See if that fixes it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 24, 2014)

Since you are getting the twist while trolling it probably is not how the line was placed on the reel. 6 lb is so light to troll with 

Do like Jim said and dump it and reel it in

Try another brand - I like the mean green as well


----------



## overboard (May 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353410#p353410 said:


> Jim » Today, 09:28[/url]"]I would let all the line out (With nothing tied on) off the back of the boat, then reel it in, then use a barrel swivel. See if that fixes it.



Can try that. ^^^^^
For years I trolled for walleyes with 6# line and never noticed a problem. Could have been spooled wrong. If it keeps happening, maby could try a ball bearing swivel.

Good to hear the input about the mean green. I have a spool of 8#, but haven't put it on any reels yet!


----------



## jethro (May 30, 2014)

I trout fish a lot and troll 75% of the time. The only thing you can do if you want to fish spinners on light line is use a bead chain keel weight. When I rig my spinning rods to troll I use a keel weight and then a 5-10' fluorocarbon leader with the spinner. Don't know if you have seen these but this is what I use: https://www.superiortackle.com/product/bead-chain-keel-sinkers-161692-1.htm?variations=636329


A swivel will in no way stop the amazing amount of line twist you will get from trolling a spinner.


----------

